# Der Liteville 601 Thread



## playbike (22. August 2007)

Da ja jetzt bald die Eurobike die Tore öffnet und endlich das neue Liteville 601 vorgestellt werden soll, denk ich, es ist an der Zeit den "601" Thread zu eröffnen. Zumal der ulimative Liteville Thread doch recht unübersichtlich geworden ist und weil ich am 09.09.2004 folgendes gepostet hab:

"Hab mir das Konzept auf der Eurobike auch mal angeschaut. Klingt überzeugt.
Leider würde ich mir das ganze als Enduro mit ca. 140mm Federweg und Rock Shox Pike tauglich wünschen.
Finde einfach die aufgeräumte Optik gut. Der Rahmen machte einen stabilen Eindruck...
Also team Liteville, eine Enduroversion...bitte schnell ;-)"

3 Jahre Wartezeit ich bin gespannt.
Vielleicht kann uns Michi ne Sneak Preview des 601 zeigen oder spy pics ;-)

meine Vermutung:
Aufgeräumte Optik wie beim 301
Rahmengewicht mit Dämpfer um die 3300g
Federweg 160mm
Viergelenker
Integrierter Steuersatz 1,5'' ala 301
Steckachse ala 101
...
   

Wir werden sehen...


----------



## thory (23. August 2007)

playbike schrieb:


> Da ja jetzt bald die Eurobike die Tore öffnet und endlich das neue Liteville 601 vorgestellt werden soll, denk ich, ....



... und ich denke, daß der 601 noch ein bisschen verschoben wird, laß mich raten, so auf Frühjahr 2008.  Das 601 existiert schon so lange als Fata Morgana und plötzlich soll es Realität werden??? Statt dessen wäre meine Vermutung, daß am 301er Rahmen noch ein bisschen getunt wird...
Bisschen neue Farben, Design, mehr Federweg, andere hübsche Details ...und noch mehr so Dinge, ohne die ein echter liteviller ab September 2007 nicht mehr leben mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (23. August 2007)

ich glaub auch nicht das dass kommen wird ... zumal das 101 vorgestellt wurde!


----------



## mr proper (23. August 2007)

-Auf der Eurobike wird der Prototype, noch nich fahrbar, vorgestellt.
-Im nächsten Frühjahr relativ Zeitig fangen sie an die Werbetromme zu rühren(Erste Prototypen für Michi Herman, Dave und Co werden verteilt evt schon ma n Biketest mit Vorserienmodell. Halt die Propagandamühlen anschmeißen.
-Im Sommer kann dan bestellt werden Liefertermin so 01.07.08
-20.07.08 Leute es gibt probs mit Lackieren Teileausstatter Satelstütze sind noch nich da (Carbonprobs), Fabrik wegen großer nachfrage auf das 101er überlastet.... was auch immer
-15.9.08 Ramen sind Unterwegs
-01.10.08 Tanker Explodiert, Flugzeug verflogen, Vulkan hat Fabrik gesprenkt -Nee(Scherz) denke so im Oktober 08 stehen die ersten par Bilder von den Glücklichen die eins der wenigen 08er ab bekommen haben hier im Forum


----------



## MG (23. August 2007)

*Hallo im 601 Thread der eigentlich 901 Thread heißen müsste?!?*

@Playbike
Mit Deinen Vermutungen liegst Du gar nicht so schlecht ...
... allerdings ist Dein geschätztes Rahmengewicht zu hoch,
und der Federweg zu gering.
Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz


----------



## Coffee (23. August 2007)

@ proper, du solltest zur börse gehen und spekulatius werden 

coffee


----------



## mr proper (23. August 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> *Hallo im 601 Thread der eigentlich 901 Thread heißen müsste?!?*
> 
> @Playbike
> Mit Deinen Vermutungen liegst Du gar nicht so schlecht ...
> ...






ED: Hoffentlich brauch der Komposter nich noch ne Gabel


----------



## berkel (23. August 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> *Hallo im 601 Thread der eigentlich 901 Thread heißen müsste?!?*
> 
> @Playbike
> Mit Deinen Vermutungen liegst Du gar nicht so schlecht ...
> ...



Aha!? 301 = 130mm, 601 = 160mm, 901 = 190mm?


----------



## dkc-live (23. August 2007)

101 = 110 mm ? wenn ja sind die aber gut versteckt


----------



## paradox (24. August 2007)

was bei mehr als 160mm leichter als 3300gr inkl, dämpfer, hmmmmmmm


----------



## tknauth (24. August 2007)

@paradox

Was für eine Kettenführung am 301? Sag mal was.

Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. August 2007)

tknauth schrieb:


> @paradox
> 
> Was für eine Kettenführung am 301? Sag mal was.
> 
> Gruß Toni



Heim3 Guide.


----------



## Kompostman (24. August 2007)

Das klingt ja interessant!


----------



## paradox (25. August 2007)

und die funzt auch super!!!! will es nimmer missen!!!! bilder in meiner gallerie


----------



## Kompostman (25. August 2007)

Bekommt man da keine Probleme wenn mann auf steilen Stufen hängen bleibt oder auf irgendwas draufspringt?


----------



## paradox (25. August 2007)

ne ich fahre das ja nicht mit 22-32 sondern mit 24-38 und meinem selfmade ;-) bashguard und ich bin noch nie da hängen geblieben, man sieht auch auf bildern das die kefü sehr weit oben hängt, ...















gruß 
chris


----------



## playbike (27. August 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> *Hallo im 601 Thread der eigentlich 901 Thread heißen müsste?!?*
> 
> @Playbike
> Mit Deinen Vermutungen liegst Du gar nicht so schlecht ...
> ...




Hmmmmm, zurück zum Thema!
Dann denk ich mal das es wohl 170mm Federweg haben wird und wohl in die Kategorie des Opium Flashs eingeordnet wird. Ein LongTravelAllMountain

Ich lass mich überraschen!

Hiermit bekunde mein Interesse am 601  

Das ist wie damals die Tage vor Weihnachten, kann kaum noch schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (27. August 2007)

Ich schreibe gerade an den letzten Seiten meiner Magisterarbeit. Ich könnte sogar sehr gut schlafen & vor allem Schlaf gebrauchen.


----------



## ollo (28. August 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Ich schreibe gerade an den letzten Seiten meiner Magisterarbeit. Ich könnte sogar sehr gut schlafen & vor allem Schlaf gebrauchen.



schlafen schlafen............ das kannst Du noch im Winter  

@playbike,

wobei was meint Michi mit Federweg, vorne oder hinten........... hinten mehr als 160 mm ??? Ich denke da wird vorne ne Totem drin stecken und hinten was um die 140 -160 mm

gruß ollo


----------



## drul (28. August 2007)

Mann, Ollo!
natürlich meint er hinten!

Was würde er denn antworten auf die Frage wieviel Federweg das 301 hat? 100? 120? 140? 160? oder "für Komposter 180"??


----------



## Kompostman (28. August 2007)

Ollo, Sie sind raus! :-D

Ist noch ziemlich früh was?


----------



## ollo (28. August 2007)

drul schrieb:


> Mann, Ollo!
> natürlich meint er hinten!
> 
> Was würde er denn antworten auf die Frage wieviel Federweg das 301 hat? 100? 120? 140? 160? oder "für Komposter 180"??



Aua ja ist ja schon gut............mehr als 160 hinten , was für ein Quantensprung, wenn schon den schon     

@ Komposter

wat ist raus .........ich hab Urlaub, mein Kopf ist auf Stillstand geschaltet  
gruß ollo


----------



## Brausa (28. August 2007)

Vielleicht liest Michi ja nochmal mit. Ich warte auch schon auf das 601er, da ich evtl. bei meinem (eigentlich erst dieses Jahr gekauften) Freak den Rahmen tauschen will. Allerdings machen mich "mehr als 160mm Federweg" wieder stutzig, da die Lyrik dann ja weniger als der Hinterbau hätte. Geht das 601er schon mehr Richtung Freerider, in der sinnvollerweise eine Totem rein sollte?

Neben der erwähnten Lyrik habe ich noch eine typische Enduroaustattung (Louise 203/180, 5.1er DT Felgen mit Hope Pro 2 Naben, Antrieb XT, Bereifung Big Betty Tubeless).

Mein Bike ist voll Tourentauglich (=Haupteinsatzzweck) und dass soll auch so bleiben, oder noch besser werden. Allerdings soll es auch im Park oder für sowas wie Portes de Soleil brauchbar sein (sehr gut muss nicht sein, da ich vielleicht 3x im Jahr in den Park fahre und ein paar mal im Urlaub Gondeln nutze). Auch hab ich mehrere Laufräder z.B. Racing Ralph für Überlandtouren zum See usw, evtl. hinten noch einen Slick drauf zum Arbeitfahren auf Teerstraßen.

Was denkst du, besser 301 oder 601 dafür? Mir ist klar dass für das meiste davon ein 301 besser passt. Aber man kann mit einem guten Enduro besser touren, als mit einem All-Mountain downhillen....

Desweiteren: Die Hope Naben sind fast neu und recht universell (vorne z.B. auf Schnellspanner umrüstbar, hinten auf Steckachse). Werden diese auch für den Hinterbau im 601 passen, oder ist das DT only?


----------



## Kompostman (28. August 2007)

Mit der Ausstattung die du haben möchtest und mit deinem Einsatzgebiet halte ich ein 301 mit den 130mm Federweg für ausrechend. Das harmoniert super mit Gabeln wie der Lyric.
Ich fahre je nach dem die Totem oder die Lyric im LV, wobei die Totem schon in den Grauzone ist. Aber es macht hammer spass!

Als Edurotourer ist das 301 wohl die bessere Entscheidung, sage ich natürlich ohne das 601/901 zu kennen.

Gruß

K.


----------



## ollo (28. August 2007)

da bleibt nur eins.............warten bis die Parameter bekannt sind und ich glaube nicht das hier was genaueres kommt bevor die Messe begonnen hat..........


und Komposter, was ist den nun raus..........los sag was zier dich nich so  
gruß ollo


----------



## Kompostman (28. August 2007)

ollo schrieb:


> was ist den nun raus..........los sag was zier dich nich so


----------



## ollo (28. August 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> ja aber warum den nur..............nur weil mein rechtes Knie schrott ist oder oder wegen der vielen Fischstäbchen :heul: :heul: :heul:
> 
> gruß ollo
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (29. August 2007)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auch gespannt. 
Meine Erwartungen sind hoch: 
- viel Federweg
- kaum Wippen
- super sensibles Ansprechen
- kein Plattformdämpfer
- Vortrieb satt
- steif
- leicht
- unkaputtbar
Ein Rad mit dem man touren kann UND nen Bikepark zerrotzen.
In einem Wort: WOLLMILCHSAU
Alles andere würde mich jetzt enttäuschen.


----------



## Lanoss (31. August 2007)

Na hilft das?


----------



## Kompostman (31. August 2007)

Thx


----------



## Waldschleicher (31. August 2007)

Das neue Canyon Torque im Liteville Thread?


----------



## decolocsta (31. August 2007)

lol


----------



## User129 (31. August 2007)

verdammt geil


----------



## SlayMe (31. August 2007)

Jetzt bin ich echt entäuscht. Da hätte ich mir echt mehr erwartet, als eine billige Kopie vom Versender. Aber Hauptsache HYPE.


----------



## decolocsta (31. August 2007)

Hauptsache Liteville


----------



## zwiebel (31. August 2007)

ach Gott wie simple hatte da von der Anlenkung des Dämpfers was anderes erwartet. Eher so wie von Rotwild (wie auch immer das Rad heißt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Up&Down (31. August 2007)

gääähn.


----------



## Up&Down (31. August 2007)

eigentlich ganz gut so. bei dem gääähn-design kommt man nicht in versuchung. und > 160 mm mit < 3000 g kann nur coladosendünnwandschiss sein und damit bikepark untauglich.


----------



## Dampfmaschine (31. August 2007)

Jawoll.. und den Flaschenhalter nagelt man an den Daempfer. druckundweg 

Naja, bin eh nicht so der Liteville-Fan. Vielleicht faehrt er sich ja ganz gut.


----------



## TheTomminator (31. August 2007)

Also ich seh das so, endlich mal ein hübsches Liteville.


----------



## Sludig667 (31. August 2007)

Dann nehm ich doch lieber das






da kann ich auch keinen Flaschenhalter anbringen, aber es sieht sexy'er aus


----------



## Waldschleicher (31. August 2007)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich doch lieber das
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch aber kein Liteville, gar nix besonderes drann, kannste nicht als unverschämt teures Rahmenset kaufen und mit noch teureren Einzelteilen bestücken!!!    Stammt das dann wenigstens vom weltbesten Taiwanschweisser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (31. August 2007)

@ lanoss ds ist das neue 901 von liteville, ein fr-dh bike mit (je nach dämpfereinbaulänge) 170-200mm federweg, der rahmen dort ist nur aus kunstoff, zum anschauen, einen 601 prototyp gibt es nicht wirklich , nur ein verändertes 301 was man als 601 nehmen könnte, ...


----------



## fiveelements (31. August 2007)

angeblich kommt das oben gezeigte 901 zuerst, dann ein noch mal in der hebelage verändertes 301 mit 160mm als 601.

das auf der eurobike gezeigte kuststoffmodell (syntace hat aber auch was echtes aus plastik ausgestellt: einen 1,5" vorbau mit ca. 140g, aus plastik!) hat nicht wirklich eine revolutionäre kinematik. das vordere schwarze teil am dämpfer wird verschieden lang für verschiedene dämpfer, gibts auch schon alles.

was bleibt ist die geometrie, die großen rahmen werden wohl eher länger mit höherem steuerrohr, wie eben beim 301.

alles in allem wird das 901 sicher nicht schlecht, wenn der beim 301 sehr hohe qualitätsstandard (speziell fertigung) gehalten werden kann.


----------



## User129 (31. August 2007)

soo langhubig sieht mir das Rad auf dem Foto aber auch nicht aus, dass mann unter ihm noch eins mit 160mm Federweg Positionieren könnte.


----------



## mr proper (31. August 2007)

Lanoss schrieb:


> Na hilft das?


Geil jetz kann ich endlich gut schlafen weil ich mir nich mehr überlegen brauch wo ich jetz Kohle für's 901 her bekomm. Danke

Plaste Modell 
Oktober 08, ma sehen wie die ersten aufgebauten aus sehen


----------



## playbike (31. August 2007)

Und ich durfte kein Foto machen, andere anscheinend schon!  
Wurde so komisch von der Seite angemacht.
Ist halt ein normaler Viergelenker, nichts außergewöhnliches.
Aber unter 3300g glaub ich wird das Teil nicht.


----------



## paradox (31. August 2007)

ich habe auch eins gemacht, es ruht hier auf meinem rechner, ich hätte es auch loeschen sollen doch ich habs dann doch net gemacht, dafür habe ich es versprochen nicht online zu stellen, was ich auch  nicht mache, ...


----------



## Up&Down (1. September 2007)

paradox: dafür wirst du eingehen in den himmel des liteville marketing geheimnisses.

leck mich am anus!


----------



## schnellejugend (1. September 2007)

Ein bisschen lächerlich etwas auf einer Messe auszustellen und dann das fotografieren verbieten zu wollen.


----------



## decolocsta (1. September 2007)

lächerlicher ist das:



paradox schrieb:


> ich habe auch eins gemacht, es ruht hier auf meinem rechner, ich hätte es auch loeschen sollen doch ich habs dann doch net gemacht, dafür habe ich es versprochen nicht online zu stellen, was ich auch  nicht mache, ...


----------



## User129 (1. September 2007)

ist schon recht paradox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4element (2. September 2007)

irgendwie schämt man sich wohl, grins.


----------



## Lanoss (2. September 2007)

Ich habe dieses Foto natürlich nicht gemacht und es auch nur aus versehen online gestellt.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. September 2007)

Hab mir nochmal das Bild des Plastikboliden zu Gemüte geführt... Bisher siehts so aus, als wär der Rahmen nichtmal PiggyBag kompatibel...  Naja, wer will schon Plaste...


----------



## dioXxide (2. September 2007)

paradox schrieb:


> ich habe auch eins gemacht, es ruht hier auf meinem rechner, ich hätte es auch loeschen sollen doch ich habs dann doch net gemacht, dafür habe ich es versprochen nicht online zu stellen, was ich auch  nicht mache, ...



...warum? Aus Solidarität zu Liteville...?


----------



## 4element (2. September 2007)

weil er keines hat.


----------



## Kompostman (2. September 2007)

Hat er doch?


----------



## 4element (2. September 2007)

sicher?


----------



## Kompostman (2. September 2007)

Bike: LITEVILLE 301 L

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/18594

Ähh, ja!


----------



## SlayMe (2. September 2007)

Eigentlich kann man den thread jetzt auch schließen, oder? Nicht weil alle Erwartungen ins Klo gespült wurden, sondern weil ja die Verwirrung bald perfekt sein wird. Der 601 thread is über das 901, welches es nur im Plastikprototypenstadium gibt und das echte 601 ist bisher nur in Michis Kopf vorhanden. Außerdem wird es vielleicht doch nur ein aufgemotzes 301, was zumindest die 140mm Federwegvariante auf der Messe nahelegt. Oder gibt es dann ein 301 und ein 401? Wie soll man denn dann die threads zu den anderen litevilles nennen? "Der echte 601 thread"? oder "Der 901 - bitte tauscht einfach den Inhalt vom 601 thread mit diesem thread - thread"? oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. September 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> ...Außerdem wird es vielleicht doch nur ein aufgemotzes 301, was zumindest die 140mm Federwegvariante auf der Messe nahelegt....



Das aufgemotzte 301 mit den 140mm gibt es nur, damit wir abgespeist werden und über die "Pleite" hinwegsehen, IMHO! Die konnten halt nix vorweisen ausser ein Plastikmodell und da musste halt was her, damit die ganzen Jünger kuschen! Mehr Federweg ist auch nicht mehr aus dem Hauptrahmen herauszuholen, als 140mm. Ein leicht geänderter Hinterbau + Wippe können dies gerade noch realisieren, alles weitere würde zu sehr ins eingemachte gehen und mit dem Vorhandenem nicht mehr möglich sein.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Liteville hätte sich das sparen können uns hinzuhalten, Ehrlichkeit währt halt doch am längsten!

Und wie wo anders schon gesagt wurde: Was soll ein Bike mit 140mm am Heck besser können als eins mit 130mm am Heck? Die Steckachse wär auch nicht unbedingt nötig gewesen, bin schon andere Bikes mit 200mm bzw. 170mm am Heck gefahren, die waren Steif genug und hatten nur Schnellspanner...egal.


----------



## playbike (2. September 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man den thread jetzt auch schließen, oder? Nicht weil alle Erwartungen ins Klo gespült wurden, sondern weil ja die Verwirrung bald perfekt sein wird. Der 601 thread is über das 901, welches es nur im Plastikprototypenstadium gibt und das echte 601 ist bisher nur in Michis Kopf vorhanden. Außerdem wird es vielleicht doch nur ein aufgemotzes 301, was zumindest die 140mm Federwegvariante auf der Messe nahelegt. Oder gibt es dann ein 301 und ein 401? Wie soll man denn dann die threads zu den anderen litevilles nennen? "Der echte 601 thread"? oder "Der 901 - bitte tauscht einfach den Inhalt vom 601 thread mit diesem thread - thread"? oder wie?




Da es ja definitiv das sehnlichst erwartete 601 wohl erstmal nicht geben wird, seh ich diesen thread auch erstmal als beendet 
Komisch nur das ja mal Bilder von Liteville Kartons aufgetaucht sind auf denen ja schon der Aufdruck 601 stand 
Bin auch noch etwas   darüber das ich so blöd von der Seite angemacht wurde weil ich vom "901 Torque wie auch immer" ein Bild machen wollte. 
Und jetzt seh ich überall Bilder von dem Teil...
Naja, ich denk nicht das es das Bike ist, welches der Markt braucht. 
Nunmal ja Michi gesagt hatte das das Gewicht unter 3300g sein soll. Für einen Freerider dann doch etwas zu wenig Material (wobei ich denk das Liteville nicht gerade die Freeridegemeinde anspricht).
Soll wohl eher ein LongTravelAllMountain ala MTB Cycletech Opium Flash werden.
We will see, thread ENDE


----------



## paradox (2. September 2007)

ich habe ein foto gemacht aber ich stelle es nicht online fertig, fragt wanman!!!
so und das mit dem anus lecken, jungs das ist lächerlich, ...

primitiv, aber wenn ich ja so unbeliebt hier bin dann, bitte ich bin off, mein letzter beitrag, 

...


----------



## decolocsta (2. September 2007)

ohhhh, issa wech, jetz sind wir alle artig und sagen sorry..... 

Hey, ich stell einen Plastikframe auf einer Messe aus, aber Fotografieren darfs niemand, und falls doch kommt dir ne Bande schläger ins Haus wenn dus Online stellst....
Am besten löscht ihr es aus den Gedanken, falls nicht:







   

lächerlich das ganze.....warsch. ist ihnen die plaste version einfach peinlich...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. September 2007)

Naja, spekulieren bringt hier jetzt nicht wirklich was, warten wir ab, was der olle Michi dazu sagt...

Wobei mich das 901er schon arg reizt, die Version mit dem Kürzerem Dämpfer wär schon was, so als Ersatz für mein SX, wenns unter 3300g bleibt, wär es gut und gern 700g leichter als mein SX mit Stahlfederbein... aber dauert eh noch ne gute Weile bis man da eins abgreifen kann, is aber gut so, eh kein Geld vorhanden zur Zeit...


----------



## paradox (2. September 2007)

bevor einer heult!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (2. September 2007)

man beachte unter dem tisch der zugedeckte rahmen, da ist ein geändertes 301 mit 222mm dämpfer mit geänderter wippe usw, halt alles angepasst, so noch fragen, ...???


----------



## uphillking (2. September 2007)

das isses, das isses !!!


----------



## SlayMe (3. September 2007)

Man, paradox, das sind doch die Infos, die wir alle wollen. Warum erst jetzt?
Was hat Michi, oder wer auch immer von Liteville, denn zu dem zugedeckten Rahmen gesagt? Einzelheiten bitte.


----------



## metallum (3. September 2007)

paradox schrieb:


> ich habe ein foto gemacht aber ich stelle es nicht online fertig, fragt wanman!!!
> so und das mit dem anus lecken, jungs das ist lächerlich, ...
> 
> primitiv, aber wenn ich ja so unbeliebt hier bin dann, bitte ich bin off, mein letzter beitrag,
> ...



Sorry, bin zwar kein Liteville-Fahrer, aber ich verfolge den Liteville-Thread schon länger und muß Euch den allergrößten Respekt aussprechen: Auch der 601er-Thread hält, was der "normale" Liteville-Thread unterhaltungsmäßig verspricht!


----------



## sluette (6. September 2007)

paradox schrieb:


> bevor einer heult!!!



ich sehe nix, gar nix, nulli...


----------



## paradox (6. September 2007)

habe es auch wieder rausgenommen, ...


----------



## SlayMe (6. September 2007)

Glückwunsch zu Deinem konsequent inkonsequenten Handeln!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. September 2007)

Na was für ein Glück, dass ich zur selben Zeit dort war und aus der gleichen Perspektive auch ein Foto gemacht hab:


----------



## SlayMe (6. September 2007)

Man, Zufälle gibts.


----------



## guhl (29. Oktober 2007)

na, hyped sichs langsam aus? man könnt meinen, da wär die eierlegende wollmilchsau im bikebereich erfunden worden...

allerdings: beneidenswertes marketingkonzept.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (29. Oktober 2007)

Ein Konzept kann ich da nicht erkennen. Hype trifft es da eher. Allerdings ist der Hype um das 301 übertrieben und wird eigentlich nur durch die Forumsmitglieder hier befeuert. Die Übertragung auf das 601 bzw. 901 ist ja nun erstmal durch das uralte Design gestoppt worden. Allerdings funzen die meisten Räder mit diesem Design ja ausgesprochen gut. Da hätte ich mir von liteville nur mehr erwartet. Aber schaun wir mal erst, wie es sich fährt und ob es hält.


----------



## playbike (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab meine alternative schon gefunden. MTB Cycletech Opium 6.
150mm Federweg, 34.9 Sattelstütze am Umwerfer konisch reduziert um normalen Umwerfer zu installieren und keine hässliche Delle. um die 2900g mit Fox RP23 Dämpfer. Und dazu das stylischte Oberrohr auf dem Markt ;-)
Mal schaun


----------



## guhl (29. Oktober 2007)

konzept ist Ã¼bertrieben. aber dem Text geht der durschnittliche ibcler doch klar aufn leim :-D


"Eines der wichtigsten Entwicklungsziele war es, das von allen Bikern so gefÃ¼rchtete âWippenâ zu verhindern. Denn zu der Zeit, als wir dieses Projekt begannen, gab es noch keine âAnti-Wipp-DÃ¤mpferâ."

das wippen ist allerdings ein erfolgreiches marketing-konzept *hrhr*


----------



## SlayMe (29. Oktober 2007)

Ja, aber diese Aussage bezieht sich doch auf das 301 und das fahren doch meist ältere Herren, die vorher nur Hardtail gefahren sind. Da war sone Aussage dann wahrscheinlich echt kaufentscheidend. Beim 601 sieht das ganz anders aus. Das kaufen dann wahrscheinlich 301-Fahrer die auf den Geschmack gekommen sind.


----------



## MG (30. Oktober 2007)

@SlayMe:
Laut Deiner These wären die 301 Fahrer die auf den Geschmack gekommen sind ja auch wieder die älteren Herren die vorher Hardtail gefahren sind?!
Michi Grätz


----------



## SlayMe (30. Oktober 2007)

Naja, wohl doch eher die etwas jüngeren. Auf jeden Fall die, die sich längere Gabeln in ihr 301 bauen. Und gegen die ältere Generation kannst Du ja gar nichts haben, denn die haben doch viel eher das Geld, sich so schöner Räder leisten zu können.
Auf jeden Fall ist es toll, dass Du Dich im Forum regelmäßig engagierst, Respekt!


----------



## Ortanc (30. Oktober 2007)

Hype hin oder her. Ich war viel Jahre unzufrieden, habe meine Räder häufig gewechselt und bin zwischen den Herstellern hin und her gesprungen. Kaum hatte ich ein Rad ein paar Monate, wurden die neuen Modellreihen für das nächste Jahr angekündigt und auf einmal war alles schlecht, was bisher für Super verkauft wurde. Speziell Specialized hat mir immer vor den Kopf geschlagen. Das ganze Jahr über wurde mein Rad gehyped, aber immer im Oktober kurz nach der Messe war es plötzlich voller Fehler. Mann solle doch bitte sofort das neue Modell bestellen, denn das kann jetzt aber wirklich alles.

Seit ich LV fahre ist Ruhe eingekehrt und ich habe meinen Frieden gefunden. Ich habe ein All Mountain Setup mit 14 cm Gabel, stabilem Laufrädern und breitern Reifen und wenn ich nen Marathon fahre, baue ich auf 10 cm Gabel um und hänge eine leichten LRS rein und ab geht es mit 11,5 kg. Das dauert max. 20 Minuten und ich habe aber nur 1 MTB rumzustehen, was auch genutzt wird.
Ich bin happy und habe auch nicht mehr das Verlangen in der BikeBravo zu blättern..


----------



## SlayMe (30. Oktober 2007)

Das 301 ist sicherlich ein gutes Rad, keine Frage. Nur der ganze Hype drumherum ist übertrieben. Und eine Testfahrt auf einem Specialized reicht doch eigentlich um zu erkennen, dass deren Hinterbauten nicht optimal funktionieren. Wobei ich die neuen mit dem stehenden Dämpfer noch nicht gefahren bin. Vielleicht wirds ja jetzt bei denen was.


----------



## Up&Down (30. Oktober 2007)

Warum gibt es hier eigentlich keine Stellungnahme von Liteville? Kann doch nicht sein, dass nach soviel Heckmeck um ein weiteres Liteville (egal welche Nummer es dann kriegt), der im IBC hoch bejubelte Hersteller keinen Mucks dazu sagt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ortanc (30. Oktober 2007)

Dass kann ich Dir genau beantworten. Die Jungs von LV wollten einen Mega Presseauftritt. Das 601 sollte wie eine Bombe einschlagen. Leider wurde das serienreife 601 bereits am Gardasee gesichtet und abgelichtet. Jetzt gibt es bei LV erstmal lange Nasen und Nachrichtensperre.
Hier das Bild, aber bitte nicht weiterverbreiten !!!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## cos75 (30. Oktober 2007)

Endlich mal ein Foto vom 601er ! Nie dagewesene Schrittfreiheit und superwenig sieht das Teil aus. Außerdem mit Traildirect-Controll indem man auf Federung verzichtet.


----------



## drul (30. Oktober 2007)

nochmal kurz offtopic weil zum 301:

von welchem "Hype" ist hier denn eigentlich die ganze Zeit die Rede?

Ich kann den nicht erkennen. Wenn eine Reihe von 301-FAHRERN im www ihre Überzeugung kundtut, ist das ja nicht das, was per Def. als Hype verstanden wird.

Ansonsten habe ich eher das Gefühl, dass einige Leute es irgendwie nicht verkraften, wenn mal ein rundes Konzept ein entsprechend gutes Bike hervorbringt, und sie es NICHT besitzen.

Macht Euch mal locker, Leut!


----------



## Ortanc (30. Oktober 2007)

Es gab wirklich Zeiten da hat man es im LV Forum vor lauter Selbstbeweireucherung nicht ausgehalten, selbst als LV Fahrer nicht.


----------



## Kompostman (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin nicht alt und fahre trotzdem ein 301. Ich habe keine Problem mit dem Dämpfer und finde es eines der ausgegorensten Konzepte auf dem Markt für seinen Einsatzbereich. Das 901 hört sich auch gut und ob es sich verzögert oder nicht, entscheidend ist die Funktion. Und ob das jetzt Anfang oder Ende 2008 kommt.... Wenn es so funzt wie das 301 bin ich dabei.

Ausserdem hängt ja bei LV, wie ich es kennengelernt habe noch mehr an Service dran als ein reiner Hype.


----------



## thory (30. Oktober 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Ja, aber diese Aussage bezieht sich doch auf das 301 und das fahren doch meist ältere Herren, die vorher nur Hardtail gefahren sind. ....



ja genau ältere Herren,




Nur würde ich meine Vorgänger vom Liteville nicht unbedingt als Hardtails bezeichnen:



 

 



Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (30. Oktober 2007)

Alte Herren......mh...... im vergleich zu einer Schildkröte .............ne eher nicht und Hardtail.......... ich wußte das sie mich beschießen haben, verdammt .......


dreckshardtail


----------



## xbeam (30. Oktober 2007)

drul schrieb:


> nochmal kurz offtopic weil zum 301:
> 
> von welchem "Hype" ist hier denn eigentlich die ganze Zeit die Rede?
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so. Kenn ein paar Leute, die durchaus Kenne von der Branche haben (auch Händler). Die wußten alle nicht wer oder was Liteville ist. Also nur weil hier im 301-Fred einige begeisterte (und überzeugte) Leute sehr häufig posten ist das noch kein Hype. Im Übrigen sind da viele spaßige Beiträge bei, die dem Fred erst die Würze geben. Bleibt locker Jungs, das echte Leben findet Draussen statt, und da funktioniert das LV top ;-)


----------



## cos75 (30. Oktober 2007)

Welche Zielgruppe hat dann eigentlich das 101 ? Bestimmt ältere Herren die schon ewig Fully gefahren sind und nicht mehr wissen wie hart ein Hardtail ist.


----------



## uphillking (30. Oktober 2007)

Jawoll,
wir alten Säcke stehen halt auf klasse Fahrwerke und geile Untersätze ;-)


----------



## nosaint77 (30. Oktober 2007)

playbike schrieb:


> Cycletech Opium 6... am Umwerfer konisch reduziert um normalen Umwerfer zu installieren und keine hässliche Delle



Im Liteville steckt Hirnschmalz um den hier zu recht Hype gemacht wird. Bei Cycletech muss ein alberner Produktname "Opium" Hype machen. Zu dem daherkonstruierten Rahmen sag ich nur soviel... Flaschenhalskonstruktion.


----------



## SlayMe (30. Oktober 2007)

Schön welche Reaktionen man hier auslösen kann. Kompostman war sachlich, ollo lustig, aber einige nehmen hier einiges zu persönlich und antworten dann auch so. Was macht ihr da erst, wenn mal einer was über euer Auto sagt?


----------



## Kompostman (31. Oktober 2007)




----------



## berkel (31. Oktober 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Was macht ihr da erst, wenn mal einer was über euer Auto sagt?



Wehe, das wagst du nicht!


----------



## klmp77 (31. Oktober 2007)

ey, uphillking, ich glaub es hackt! tatjana gsell??? damit macht man keine witze!


----------



## ollo (31. Oktober 2007)

klmp77 schrieb:


> ey, uphillking, ich glaub es hackt! tatjana gsell??? damit macht man keine witze!



ja stimmt ......am besten man macht MIT IHR Witze und das am besten nach dem Frühstück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (31. Oktober 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Schön welche Reaktionen man hier auslösen kann. Kompostman war sachlich, ollo lustig, aber einige nehmen hier einiges zu persönlich und antworten dann auch so. Was macht ihr da erst, wenn mal einer was über euer Auto sagt?



da sag ich nur " Sender und Empfänger" jeder hat da seine Eigenart etwas zu verstehen oder zu erklären.....

Fragt der Mann die Frau, wo steht denn das Auto, sagt Sie (zu 95%) dahinten ....

Fragt der Mann einen Mann, wo steht denn das Auto, sagt der, dahinten beim gelben Haus auf der Ecke, wo der Tolle Bäcker drin ist, gleich hinter dem Vorfahrtachten Schild, vor dem Haus Nr. 15.......

gruß Psychoollo


----------



## SlayMe (31. Oktober 2007)

So viele lockere und witzige Beiträge hier, da muss ich ja meine Vorurteile gegenüber Litevillern neu ordnen. Als ob ich sonst nichts zu tun hätte.


----------



## axl65 (31. Oktober 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Schön welche Reaktionen man hier auslösen kann. Kompostman war sachlich, ollo lustig, aber einige nehmen hier einiges zu persönlich und antworten dann auch so. Was macht ihr da erst, wenn mal einer was über euer Auto sagt?



Mir ejal,ick hab keen Auto,nurn Liteville.Dit aba schon lange,da hatte der Litevillestützpunkthändla in Berlin noch keens,da kam ick schon mit meinem in sein Laden!!! 

Weeste @SlayMe,letztens im Zittaua Jebirje,da warn wa 8 Litevilla und keena nahm sich so richtich ernst obwohl wa ja nun mal dit beste Bike der Welt fahrn!!! 

@ollo,wo issn unsa Heimleita heut hin???Meine Fresse wenn der mitkricht dit wa wieda an seim Lepptopp warn...!!!
Ick schieb allet uff Dich!!!


axl


----------



## supasini (31. Oktober 2007)

die leidwiller ganz aus dem westen beobachten, genießen - und gehen morgen das rurtal rocken. (zumindest einer davon) und: ich mach den anderen jungs ne lange nase, weil ich eins hab und sie nicht. den spott ertrag ich locker, is ja schließlich ein _*Neidville*_!


----------



## Kompostman (31. Oktober 2007)

lol


----------



## ollo (1. November 2007)

axl65 schrieb:


> ...............
> @ollo,wo issn unsa Heimleita heut hin???Meine Fresse wenn der mitkricht dit wa wieda an seim Lepptopp warn...!!!
> Ick schieb allet uff Dich!!!
> 
> ...




haste Dir so jedacht...........ick kanns es nicht jewesen sein, war letzte nacht im "jepolstertenraum" mit der Ärmel nach hinten Jacke...............da wirste wohl mit die Swetlana und der Heimleiter heute ein Tänzchen machen müßen ........     

ganz schön schwer mit der Nasenspitze die Tasten zu treffen


----------



## Torsten (1. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> _*Neidville*_!



   

Einigen scheint es ziemlich auf den Sa** zu gehen, das es Menschen gibt, die mit einem Bike zufrieden sind, auf denen keine "Laubblätter" papperl


----------



## SlayMe (1. November 2007)

Naja, ich kenne keinen der auf ein liteville neidisch wäre. Liteville hat für mich einen eher niedrigeren Pornofaktor. Und ja, Torsten, Laubblätterräder sind da schon erotischer, wenn auch nicht unbedingt besser. Läßt sich eh nicht vergleichen, da die Kanadier in ihrer Palette gerade kein vergleichbares Rad führen. Nur "größere" oder "kleinere".


----------



## Kompostman (1. November 2007)

Naja, wer ein gestohlenes Scott Bike fährt und damit im Profil noch angibt....

Aber Spass bei Seite. Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten über Funktion schon weniger, und funzen tuen die LV. Ich will mein 301 nicht tauschen und bin bisher kein Bike gefahren, dass sich besser fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (1. November 2007)

tja ,SlayMe, dann bist du noch nie mit nem LV auf nem Treffen mit vielen Radlern gewesen. Zumindest das Interesse (gemessen in Gesprächsminuten über das Rad) ist verblüffend hoch - und auch die vorsichtigen Anfragen wie "darf ich auch mal fahren?"
aber mir is das egal, meins fährt extrem geschmeidig und ich brauch kein anderes Rad, das lass ich mir auch nicht vermiesen, wenn ich drauf sitze sieht das meist so aus


----------



## axl65 (1. November 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Naja, ich kenne keinen der auf ein liteville neidisch wäre.



Du kennst die falschen Leute oder zuwenig???


----------



## Up&Down (1. November 2007)

hat halt den pornofaktor deutscher ingenieurskunst. so auf dem level auf dem feinripp sexy ist.

wie porsche vs. ferrari, maserati oder aston martin. tolles produkt, aber schon fast zu perfekt um noch sympatisch zu sein.


----------



## SlayMe (1. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> tja ,SlayMe, dann bist du noch nie mit nem LV auf nem Treffen mit vielen Radlern gewesen. Zumindest das Interesse (gemessen in Gesprächsminuten über das Rad) ist verblüffend hoch - und auch die vorsichtigen Anfragen wie "darf ich auch mal fahren?"
> aber mir is das egal, meins fährt extrem geschmeidig und ich brauch kein anderes Rad, das lass ich mir auch nicht vermiesen, wenn ich drauf sitze sieht das meist so aus



Ich rede auch gerne über litevilles und ich fahre super gerne auf fremden Rädern, egal welche Marke, und ja, dass liteville ist ein sehr gutes Rad. Aber ich finde es nicht sexy.
Und dass ich gerade am 601 interessiert bin sieht ja eh jeder daran , dass ich hier viel poste, oder?


----------



## Kompostman (1. November 2007)

Na dann passt es doch! Ich bin auch mal gespannt. Aber Interesse fürs 901 wäre besser. Sonst brauchst du wirklich viel Geduld.


----------



## Torsten (1. November 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Ich rede auch gerne über litevilles und ich fahre super gerne auf fremden Rädern, egal welche Marke, und ja, dass liteville ist ein sehr gutes Rad. Aber ich finde es nicht sexy.
> Und dass ich gerade am 601 interessiert bin sieht ja eh jeder daran , dass ich hier viel poste, oder?



Naja, Deine Posting erwecken eher den Eindruck, daß Du "rumstänkern" willst, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.  Hier geht's um die Technik und nicht um Image und Hype!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (1. November 2007)

Der Hype funktioniert doch, hier wird über etwas geredet was noch garnicht da ist.  Das nennt man Guerillamarketing vom Feinsten.  

checkb


----------



## Up&Down (1. November 2007)

Torsten schrieb:


> Naja, Deine Posting erwecken eher den Eindruck, daß Du "rumstänkern" willst, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.  Hier geht's um die Technik und nicht um Image und Hype!



    um technik, die es noch gar nicht gibt, von der keiner weiss, wie sie aussehen wird und ob es sie je geben wird. thread gehört eigentlich ins ktwr.


----------



## Torsten (1. November 2007)

Up&Down schrieb:


> um technik, die es noch gar nicht gibt, von der keiner weiss, wie sie aussehen wird und ob es sie je geben wird. thread gehört eigentlich ins ktwr.



Dahin werde ich ihn auch in Kürze verschieben   oder schließen!


----------



## Kompostman (1. November 2007)

Oh nein bitte nicht! Das kannst du uns nicht antuen!


----------



## SlayMe (1. November 2007)

Torsten schrieb:


> Naja, Deine Posting erwecken eher den Eindruck, daß Du "rumstänkern" willst, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.  Hier geht's um die Technik und nicht um Image und Hype!



Vielleicht willst Du sowas auch immer nur rauslesen? Du bist doch einer von denen die im liteville (301)-thread sofort angepieselt sind, wenn mal jemand was nicht so dolles übers 301 schreibt. Mal dran denken, dass wenn jemand was schlechtes über Dein Rad schreibt, er nicht Dich meint, sondern Dein Rad. Und dann noch nicht mal Dein eigenes, sondern nur das Modell allgemein.


----------



## checkb (1. November 2007)

Mal so unter uns, der Komposter hat schon eins.


----------



## TheTomminator (6. November 2007)

grunz?


----------



## Kompostman (6. November 2007)

oink!


----------



## guhl (6. November 2007)

ihr schweine!


----------



## lagorce (11. November 2007)

Hallo [email protected]

im Thread "syntace liteville" (ca. 2004) hast du noch nett nach der Meinung der potentiellen Liteville 301 Käufer gefragt und hast dich an der Diskussion beteiligt. Fand ich als potentiellen Litville Käufer gut. Genau das ist es auch (neben einem guten Bike), was der Kunde schätzt: Offenheit und Ehrlichkeit !

Doch was ist jetzt: Die "301-Jünger" machen sich zu Recht Gedanken, wie das 601er oder 901er sein wird. Und du schweigst (bis auf einen Beitrag). Dabei wäre es für dich doch einfach, etwas Konkretes über Eure Pläne zu berichten. Die Fragen die sich die Jünger stellen, sind keine besonderen heiklen Fragen. 

OK, jetzt kommt der Einwand, dass die Konkurrenz nicht alles über eure Pläne wissen soll ... Kein Bikehersteller plant sein nächstes Bike auf Grundlage Eurer Vorankündigung.

Und du musst wissen: Wir (die Kunden) sind alle immer noch wie kleine Jungs (und Mädels), die von einem neuen Spielzeug träumen wollen. Dafür geben wir auch 3000-4000 EUR aus und verzichten eventuell auf ein Auto, mehrere Reisen,  dürfen wir da nicht erwarten, dass man unsere Träume ernst nimmt und wir gerne unsere Träume konkretisieren würden. 

Nimm doch bitte Stellung zu den Träumen DEINER Kunden und schreib ihnen (und mir), warum du nichts zum 301-Nachfolger sagen kannst oder willst. Oder noch besser: Gib uns Stoff zum Träumen und sei dabei ehrlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (11. November 2007)

Hat er schon, schau mal hier und hier. 
Unter anderem deshalb fahre ich jetzt dieses hier:


----------



## ollo (11. November 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hat er schon, schau mal hier und hier.
> Unter anderem deshalb fahre ich jetzt dieses hier:




Hi waldschleicher,

sieht richtig Klasse aus   Bin mal au deinen Fahrbericht gespannt, wenn ich nicht schon ein Bike hätte, wäre das Lapierre mit in die engere Auswahl gekommen 

gruß Ollo


----------



## Kompostman (11. November 2007)

Dann aber mit Sattel und Kette, oder war das ein Tipp von Michi?


----------



## guhl (11. November 2007)

gewisse widersprüche in den beiden posts von michi. und auf diesem foto is für mich kein wahnsinnig innovatives bike abgebildet...


----------



## lagorce (11. November 2007)

Danke Waldschleicher !

Hab zwar viel im "syntace liteville" Thread gelesen, aber das leider nicht.
[email protected] hat also etwas zum "Nachfolger" geschrieben. Leider reichts für mich noch nicht zum träumen.


----------



## checkb (11. November 2007)

lagorce schrieb:


> Leider reichts für mich noch nicht zum träumen.



Bei vielen anderen auch nicht und deshalb träumen sie inzwischen von anderen Schönheiten oder besitzen sie schon.

checkb


----------



## Kompostman (11. November 2007)

Oder sind Gierschlunde, die den Hals nicht voll kriegen und träumen trotzdem weiter......


----------



## Waldschleicher (11. November 2007)

ollo schrieb:


> Hi waldschleicher,
> 
> sieht richtig Klasse aus   Bin mal au deinen Fahrbericht gespannt, wenn ich nicht schon ein Bike hätte, wäre das Lapierre mit in die engere Auswahl gekommen
> 
> gruß Ollo



Werd ich machen, könnte allerdings ne Weile dauern. Das Teil bei 2° und Schneeregen einfahren?  Außerdem kommts Weihnachten in die gute Stube, übern Baum.  
Einen sehr schönen Testbericht hatte ich hier gefunden, auch noch gegen mein Stumpi. 

@Komposter: Ich habe es letztes WE geholt, halb zerlegt und schraube nun andächtig jeden Abend ein weiteres Teil drann. Bis da der Sattel drann ist... Wobei, der Michi könnte sicher auch das plausibel erläutern. 

Grüße, Kai


----------



## Gefahradler (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, um den Thread ein bisschen aufzuwecken:

Welches Steuerrohr/Steuersatz wird das neue Überliteville bekommen? real 1,5 Zoll, den selben wie das 301 oder vielleicht sogar eine Mischform, wie jüngst bei TREK, Specialized oder diversen Rennradmodellen?

Discuss!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (2. Februar 2008)

Ich weiss, ihr seid alle glücklich und zufrieden mit eueren Liteville 301, aber da ich ein bike mit mehr FW plane würde mich nur allzusehr interessieren wie es um das kommende Longtravelville steht? Kannst du nicht ein bisschen mehr verraten Michi?


----------



## Qia (15. Februar 2008)

guhl schrieb:


> gewisse widersprüche in den beiden posts von michi. und auf diesem foto is für mich kein wahnsinnig innovatives bike abgebildet...



Hi,
dann hast Du wohl keinen wirklichen Blick für sowas.

Innovationen stecken oft im Detail, wenn man bedenkt, dass Liteville beim 301 weitere 15 mm Federweg mit einer 2 mm Drehpunktverschiebung und einem anderen Hebel erreicht hat und ganz nebenbei noch die Wippeigenschaften des Bikes wesentlich minimiert hat.

Es geht oft um Millimeter oder auch Hundertstel bei Innovationen. Die Funktion im Vergleich zu anderen Produkten beweist es dann.

Allein zum Beispeil der Thomson Vorbau der mit einem Durchschnittsgewicht von 160 Gr. als Freeridetauglich gilt, während andere Firmen bei ähnlichem Material sich das nicht trauen. Liegt einfach in der Ahnung eines Ingenieurs/Kopnstrukteurs bei dem was er mit einme Material macht.

Wenn Michi Grätz sagt, er hohle aus 160 oder mehr Federweg ein Bike raus, dass sich Berauf wiee ein All-Mountain fährt, nehme ich ihm das glatt ab, weil ich selber technisch versiert bin und gern tüftle. Ich spüre bei eine Bike schon beim ersten draufsetzen, ob die Gewichtsverteilung passt. Es macht ne Menge aus, ob man sich auf solche Details einlässt oder nicht.

Nur weil das gezeigte 901 ähnlich aussieht wie ein Lapierre heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es auch so fährt.

Abgesehen davon hat die Bikeindustrie in Bezug auf Anlenkungen nahezu schon alles ausprobiert, was so ein Fahrrad hergeben kann. Alles was da noch kommt sind Verfeinerungen oft so minimal, dass ein ungeschultes Auge sie nicht sehen wird. Die Fahrt wird es dann aber zeigen.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## guhl (15. Februar 2008)

Qia schrieb:


> Hi,
> dann hast Du wohl keinen wirklichen Blick für sowas.



aaah ein williger jünger 

nichts für ungut, ich weiß, dass der teufel oft im detail steckt; aber ne anlenkung um ein paar mm zu verschieben kann dank CAD jeder konstrukteur. dazu gibts entsprechende software - und ich weigere mich nach wie vor, so zu tun, als hätte liteville das bike neu erfunden.


----------



## Qia (15. Februar 2008)

guhl schrieb:


> aaah ein williger jünger
> 
> nichts für ungut, ich weiß, dass der teufel oft im detail steckt; aber ne anlenkung um ein paar mm zu verschieben kann dank CAD jeder konstrukteur. dazu gibts entsprechende software - und ich weigere mich nach wie vor, so zu tun, als hätte liteville das bike neu erfunden.



 
Jaja...die CAD-Freaks.....Die nehme ich nicht ernst.
Wie mein Papi immer sagte: "Sch...Theoretiker" und der wusste als Technischer Offizier am Schiff definitiv wie er das meint....

Soweit ich das mit meinen 18 Jahren MB Erfahrung sagen kann, sieht es mir eher so aus, als wäre der Michi Grätz selber ein ziehmlich verspieltes Teil der sich mit seinen Bikes aufführt, wie es sich gehört.

Das allein erweckt in mir schon vertrauen. Ich habe schon soviele Bikes unterm Hintern gehabt, speziell in meiner 6 jährigen Botendienstzeit, dass ich mir von Marken und Konstrukteuren sicherlich nichts mehr einreden lasse.

Ich vergleiche Michi Grätz von der Kompetenz her mit einem Keith Bontrager, als der noch selber geschweißt hat. Und das ist n verdammt fettes Kompliment.

Ob Du mich nun nen Jünger nennst oder wie auch immer....ich weiß, dass ich von der Materie Ahnung habe, daher betrifft mich das wenig.

Du musst doch für Dich selber wissen, was Du fahren willst. Aber bevor Du hier solche Texte ablässt, bau doch mal n Bike, dass Leute auch fahren wollen...hm?

Also ich WILL mein Liteville und ich weiß, es ist das Beste, was ich je unterm Arsch hatte. Du musst Dir ja keines kaufen...Ich bin eh froh, wenn sowas nur jene fahren, die auch Ahnung davon haben WAS genau sie fahren.

Wenn ich mir diese ganze VPP-Sch... anschaue, die da gehyped wird, lache ich mir nen Ast. Da wird die gesamte FederLast des Fahrers über eine 6,5 mm Kette und Aluzahnräder abgeleitet....und das nennt man dann "Entwicklung"...ich nenne sowas Unfähigkeit.

Die Leute unterscheiden ja offensichtlich nicht zwischen Wippen und Antriebsneutralität.
Und wieviel schneller bei VPP-Hinterbauten die Verschleißteile wie Ketten und Zahnkränze verschlissen werden, will ich gar nicht so genau wissen. Aber Menschen kaufen sowas.....weil sie Markenbewusst sind, aber nicht technisch versiert.

Beim Liteville bekommt man ein klassisch bewährtes Federungskonzept das im Detail hin zu seinem Optimum getrimmt wird. Und damit sind die noch nicht fertig.
Wenn die so weitermachen, dann bin ich sicher, dass das 901 schon zur Legende wird, wenns gerade erst auf den Markt gekommen ist. Und ich denke, dass ist auch das Ziel dieser Jungs dort.

Echte Tüftler halt. Ohne die könntest Du jetzt immer noch Giant Hardtails mit Bockharter Stahlgabel fahren.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## guhl (15. Februar 2008)

Qia schrieb:


> Jaja...die CAD-Freaks.....Die nehme ich nicht ernst.
> Wie mein Papi immer sagte: "Sch...Theoretiker" und der wusste als Technischer Offizier am Schiff definitiv wie er das meint....



diese Theoretiker ermöglichen erst so manche entwicklung... keiner hat mehr geld übrig, für jede änderung einen prototypen zu bauen. und ein technischer offizier ist sicher ein guter praktiker, aber mit verlaub für die entwicklung wahrscheinlich eher ungeeignet.

ich will nicht absprechen, dass das liteville ein gutes bike ist. allerdings wird es in meinen augen etwas sehr gehyped.

mehr nicht. wenn du / ihr damit glücklich/zufrieden seid, ist es das beste bike, was jemals gebaut wurde


----------



## Qia (15. Februar 2008)

guhl schrieb:


> diese Theoretiker ermöglichen erst so manche entwicklung... keiner hat mehr geld übrig, für jede änderung einen prototypen zu bauen. und ein technischer offizier ist sicher ein guter praktiker, aber mit verlaub für die entwicklung wahrscheinlich eher ungeeignet.
> 
> ich will nicht absprechen, dass das liteville ein gutes bike ist. allerdings wird es in meinen augen etwas sehr gehyped.
> 
> mehr nicht. wenn du / ihr damit glücklich/zufrieden seid, ist es das beste bike, was jemals gebaut wurde



He...es ist ein BIKE! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Über das alte Lapierre X160 hats auch 3500 Beiträge oder mehr gegeben.....Internet halt. Und ich finde den Hype eigentlich gar nicht so krass.

Ein Technischer Offizier auf einem Bohrinselversorger MUSS faktisch Entwicklerfähigkeiten haben...darauf werden die trainiert, es geht dabei um die Fähigkeit in Notsituationen Lösungen zu finden.

Theoretiker haben oft gar nicht die Motivation geschweige denn den Bezug zu einer notwenigen Innovation, die würden glatt auf der Basis eines CAD-Programmes und dessen theoretischen Ergebnissen argumentieren.

Was die Prototypenentwicklung betrifft, die kostet praktisch oft weniger Geld als man denkt. Hängt immer davon ab, wie tüftlerisch der Tüftler ist.

Ich habe schon einen Rahmenbauer gekannt, der zu Testzwecken ein und den selben Rahmen mehrmals umgeschweißt hat...das kostet zwar Zeit, aber kein Geld. Und er kam ans Ziel. Er musste sparsam sein, denn er hatte nur wenig Geld.
Seine Rahmen waren damals (90er) n echter knaller.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (15. Februar 2008)

Mann, ich dachte wirklich es gäbe etwas neues zum 601.  
Qia, was hattest du heute im Glas?  Offensichtlich hast du noch nie ein Lapierre gesehen, sonst wüsstest du, das es auf dem Bild nicht damit verglichen wurde.
Abgesehen davon kann ich dir versichern, das die ganze gehypte VPP Schei$$e vortrefflich funktioniert und auch einem ausgeklügeltem Viergelenker von Liteville in nichts nachsteht... Ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## JoeDesperado (16. Februar 2008)

Qia schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diese ganze VPP-Sch... anschaue, die da gehyped wird, lache ich mir nen Ast. Da wird die gesamte FederLast des Fahrers über eine 6,5 mm Kette und Aluzahnräder abgeleitet....und das nennt man dann "Entwicklung"...ich nenne sowas Unfähigkeit.
> 
> Die Leute unterscheiden ja offensichtlich nicht zwischen Wippen und Antriebsneutralität.
> *Und wieviel schneller bei VPP-Hinterbauten die Verschleißteile wie Ketten und Zahnkränze verschlissen werden*, will ich gar nicht so genau wissen. Aber Menschen kaufen sowas.....weil sie Markenbewusst sind, aber nicht technisch versiert.



q.e.d. - das wäre doch mal ein interessantes thema!


----------



## Qia (16. Februar 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Mann, ich dachte wirklich es gäbe etwas neues zum 601.
> Qia, was hattest du heute im Glas?  Offensichtlich hast du noch nie ein Lapierre gesehen, sonst wüsstest du, das es auf dem Bild nicht damit verglichen wurde.
> Abgesehen davon kann ich dir versichern, das die ganze gehypte VPP Schei$$e vortrefflich funktioniert und auch einem ausgeklügeltem Viergelenker von Liteville in nichts nachsteht... Ganz im Gegenteil.



Hi,
also, wenn ich nicht ganz blind bin, dann sieht das Spicy dem 901 doch ähnlich...etwa nicht? Ich zog den Verlgleich!

Im Glas hatte ich nen 97er Cuvee Reserve ausm Weinviertel...(Bio natürlich)  

Und die VPP-Sch...funktioniert natürlich für den Fahrer vom Gefühl her und auch effektiv. Dennoch sind die Lasten für die Antriebsteile höher und eigentlich nicht ihrem Zweck entsprechend.

Jeder Biker kennt doch das Problem der Kettenlängung, enn die Kette jetzt auch noch das Wippverhalten kontrolliert...na supi. Ich denke, das geht an der eigentlichen Idee vorbei und ich denke auch, dass es das so nicht lange geben wird.

Witzig finde ich zum Beispiel, dass ein La P. X160 tatsächlich mit Plattform bergauf gefahren werden muss...  Super Wippunterdrückung durch VPP. Funtioniert tadellos.... 
Was wir dabei wohl ausser Acht lassen ist die Tatsache, dass ein Liteville 301 OHNE Plattform ausgeliefert wird und auch ohne bestens funktioniert. Soweit ich weiß, war das auch das Ziel. Also: Gesagt - Getan. <- So muss das aussehen.

Also: Von "in NICHTS nachstehen" kann da wohl kaum die Rede sein..... 

Ich erwarte mir n Bike, wo ich nicht ständig Herumschalten muss zwischen Berauf und Bergab...beim Liteville bekomme ich ganau das. Witziger Weise benutze ich nicht einmal meine Albert Selekt Plattform an meiner Gabel, weil man den Wiegetritt MEISTENS auch fahren kann ohne wie ein Rumpelstiltz zu wippen. Dafür habe ich auch Bergauf die volle Gabelperfomance.

Naja...ich bin halt n Idealist. Nix für ungut.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Qia (16. Februar 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> q.e.d. - das wÃ¤re doch mal ein interessantes thema!



Sehe ich auch so.
So dieses ganze rumfachsimpeln geht mir nÃ¤hmlich oft an den Tatsachen ziehmlich vorbei.
Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie Leute heute LaufrÃ¤der kaufen, bekomm ich nen Grinseanfall. Ich bin frÃ¼her mit dem ersten Satz Mavic-Crossmax mehrere Downhills alla Kaprun und Windischgarsten gefahren ohne Probleme. Die Felge hatte 23 mm mit 28 Speichen die Reifen 2,3" und es gab keine Probleme.....bei hÃ¶chstens 60-80mm Federweg vorn. Und langsam waren wir auch nicht. Mein schnellstes damals waren 93 KMH mit nem Hardtail.
Das ist einer der GrÃ¼nde, warum ich heute nen Spinergy-Laufradsatz mit 1600 Gr. fahre, fÃ¼r die harte Tour....ich WEIÃ er hÃ¤lt das aus. 

N guter Laufradsatz bekommt bei sowas nicht einmal nen Seitenschlag....so der Fahrer unter 90 Kg hat. N bissi mehr technische versiertheit wÃ¼rde der breiten MB-Fahrermasse ganz gut stehen.

Da werden Gelder ausgegeben, wo doch tatsÃ¤chlich fÃ¼r die meisten Rider n 140â¬ Schimano XT-Alexrims Laufradsatz vollstÃ¤ndig ausreichen wÃ¼rde....der hat 2 Kg und hÃ¤lt auch bei guter Pflege bis zum Sankt-Nimmerleinstag. Es sei denn es werden zu niedrige ReifendrÃ¼cke gefahren.
Botendiensterfahrung. 


GrÃ¼Ãe
Qia


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2008)

Oh Mann, was für ein Geschwafel. Und noch nicht mal zum Thema...


----------



## Qia (16. Februar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Oh Mann, was für ein Geschwafel. Und noch nicht mal zum Thema...



Jo, is mir auch aufgefallen....liest sich wie ne ausgeprägte Selbstdarstellung....sch...Ego...

Aber es geht schon ums Thema, wenn mans genau liest.


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. Februar 2008)

Qia schrieb:


> Hi,
> also, wenn ich nicht ganz blind bin, dann sieht das Spicy dem 901 doch ähnlich...etwa nicht? Ich zog den Verlgleich!



Doch, du bist völlig blind. Einmal schreibst du etwas vom X160, dann dem Spicy, dann wieder von VPP. Oh Wunder, das Spicy hat überhaupt keinen VPP mehr und keines der beiden Räder sieht dem gezeigten 901 irgendwie ähnlich. Selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen. Der Vergleich, den du da ziehst, ist ebenso sinnfrei wie der Rest deines Geschreibsels... 


> N bissi mehr technische versiertheit würde der breiten MB-Fahrermasse ganz gut stehen.


Bitte bitte kriech wieder zurück...


----------



## Qia (16. Februar 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Doch, du bist völlig blind. Einmal schreibst du etwas vom X160, dann dem Spicy, dann wieder von VPP. Oh Wunder, das Spicy hat überhaupt keinen VPP mehr und keines der beiden Räder sieht dem gezeigten 901 irgendwie ähnlich. Selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen. Der Vergleich, den du da ziehst, ist ebenso sinnfrei wie der Rest deines Geschreibsels...



Und Du scheinst noch in der Pubertät zu sein, oder bist Du der erwachsenen Kommunikation einfach nicht mächtig?

Und sorry, das Spicy sieht dem 901 sehr wohl "ähnlich" wohl-GERMERKT "ähnlich".

Aber ich wollte natürlich Dein geliebtes VPPFahrzeug nicht angreifen...sorry.  Und soso...Spicy nix VPP hm? Das sieht Lapierre auf ihrer Website aber offensichtlich anders.

Originaltext zum Spicy und Zesty: _The OST patented system is based on a virtual pivot point, but with remarkably enhanced performance for long-travel bikes.

The goal of ost was to create the ultimate all-mountain bike with the perfect lightweight blend of versality, performance, and optimized geometry, for total riding pleasure. _

Ich ergänze den Text mal: And dafür we have eingefügt eine Pedalplattorm so that the Perfomance ist nicht allzu krass geil...weil wir das ja anderen Konstrukteuren nicht antun können. 



> Bitte bitte kriech wieder zurück...



Soso...gekrochen wird also in Deiner Welt...naja....Platt-Form eben.  

Qia


----------



## SlayMe (17. Februar 2008)

Könnt ihr das nicht per PN machen? Das nervt!


----------



## Up&Down (17. Februar 2008)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Könnt ihr das nicht per PN machen? Das nervt!



nein bloß nicht. da es kein 601 gibt, müsste bei beschränkung des threads auf valide aussagen zum thema der thread leer sein.

ruhig weiter so, ist sehr unterhaltsam. viel lärm um NICHTS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (17. Februar 2008)

A) Reden wir hier über ein 901 von dem es schon Bilder gab....(zumindest mal von einem Protorahmen)

B) welcher Teil, meint ihr, nervt?

Der Sachaspekt des Themas, 

oder der Du-Aspekt des Themas

oder der Beziehungsaspekt zwischen Waldschleicher und mir ?

Der Sachaspekt des Themas war ein rein technischer und bezieht sich direkt auf technische Lösungen und Hintergründe im Vergleich verschiedener Ideen .....dementsprechend absolut Themenbezogen.

Wüsste nicht, wieso man sich hier die Zeit und Muße nehmen sollte sich von irgendwas genervt zu fühlen. Was aber aber natürlich frei genug ist selber zu entscheiden...WENN man das dann überhaupt beherrscht selber über seine Emotionen zu entscheiden.

Man kann sich aber auch ne Adrenalinspritze setzen oder sich selbst mit nem Messer ritzen, wenns gefällt...  Ich unterstütze da in jeder Hinsicht die philosophische Idee eines freien Willens.....was sich aber oft nicht wirklich halten lässt...

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Up&Down (17. Februar 2008)

Qia schrieb:


> der Du-Aspekt des Themas



bist du n mädchen


----------



## Qia (17. Februar 2008)

Up&Down schrieb:


> bist du n mädchen



So halb halb.... 

Is man jetzt n Mädchen, wenn man mehr in der Brine hat als "Jo Biatch" oder "Flasch Bier"?

Also wenns das ist, trage ich ab heute gern High Heels aufm Liteville... 

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. Februar 2008)

Qia schrieb:


> Aber ich wollte natürlich Dein geliebtes VPPFahrzeug nicht angreifen...sorry.  Und soso...Spicy nix VPP hm? Das sieht Lapierre auf ihrer Website aber offensichtlich anders.
> 
> ...



Schon okay, wenn du deine Meinung nur aus Werbetexten holst und selbst nicht Viergelenker von VPP unterscheiden kannst, dann hast du natürlich recht. 



> der Beziehungsaspekt zwischen Waldschleicher und mir


Das wäre dann sicher eine enorm kurze Beziehung.  



Ich bin übrigens sehr gespannt auf ein 601. Wenn es so lange braucht wie das 901, dann bin ich bis dahin bestimmt wieder auf der Suche nach etwas neuem.  Michi...?


----------



## Qia (17. Februar 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Schon okay, wenn du deine Meinung nur aus Werbetexten holst und selbst nicht Viergelenker von VPP unterscheiden kannst, dann hast du natürlich recht.



Also, Du meinst, dieser virtuelle Drehpunkt am Zesty/Spicy ist kein Virtueller Drehpunkt?   Sondern ein OST.... 




> Das wäre dann sicher eine enorm kurze Beziehung.



Hängt wohl von den Vorlieben ab, ich seh ganz nett aus auf High Heels... 




> Ich bin übrigens sehr gespannt auf ein 601. Wenn es so lange braucht wie das 901, dann bin ich bis dahin bestimmt wieder auf der Suche nach etwas neuem.  Michi...?



Gespannt bin ich da allerdings auch... ich finds aber supi, dass die sich da Zeit lassen. Lieber langsam, dann aber vernünftig. Wobei Lapiere wohl auch 2,5 Jahre am OST gearbeitet hat...

Grüße
Qia


----------



## SlayMe (17. Februar 2008)

Up&Down schrieb:


> bist du n mädchen



hm?
Qia quatscht die ganze Zeit, und das am Liebsten über sich, glaubt von allem Ahnung zu haben und der name endet auf A.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist hoch.


----------



## Qia (17. Februar 2008)

SlayMe schrieb:


> hm?
> Qia quatscht die ganze Zeit, und das am Liebsten über sich, glaubt von allem Ahnung zu haben und der name endet auf A.
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist hoch.



Hey wow, mal n kompetentes Statement zu meiner Person nach 5 Postings. Du scheinst ja n richtiges Genie bei der Einschätzung von Menschen zu sein. Willst Dich nicht beim FBI als Profiler melden? 

....von ALLEM Ahnung haben....hm...das wäre mal was.

Ich schnuppere hier n Statusspielchen.....und angegriffene männliche Egos....irgendwie langweilig, dass manch ein Männchen sich selbst so reduziert.  

Grüßlies
Qia


----------



## guhl (17. Februar 2008)

Qia schrieb:


> Statusspielchen.....



sag doch einfach "schwanzvergleich"


----------



## SlayMe (17. Februar 2008)

Wenn Qia ein Mädchen ist, geht das schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (17. Februar 2008)

also erstens mal, ich hab leider kein liteville, aber hätte gerne eins. kann hier also nicht nachvollziehen ob das alles stimmt was der michi hier erzählt, aber ich muss sagen ich glaub es mittlerweile, es is einer der wenigen hersteller die auch mal die idee bzw vorteile von den rahmen präsentieren, und nicht nur die preise groß daneben schreiben.

natürlich denke ich auch dass auch ein liteville keine wunderwaffe ist bei der man schneller aufm berg ist wie ein motorrad. fakt ist doch dass die meisten bikes heutzutage wirklich schon sehr gut funktionieren, also kann man auch keine riesensprünge erwarten, das sollte jedem klar sein. aber es gibt doch so kleine unterschiede. die mich an vielen bikes immer genervt haben. in den produktbeschreibungen von liteville erkenne ich genau diese probleme wieder - bzw die arbeit die in den rahmen steckt um diese auszumerzen. 

ihr schimpft da über "sieht doch ganz normal aus".

ich mein NA UND? jedes auto sieht auch gleich aus, vw mercedes porsche. alle haben sie türen reifen und dächer, kotflügel stoßstange - was willst denn auch  groß anders bauen?

und trotzdem sind oft detaillösungen die punkte an denen man echt überragende produkte ausmacht.

zugführung - endlich mal ein hersteller der diese beim fully an die einzig mögliche stelle - nämlich ans unterrohr zu den kettenstreben - verfrachtet, und zwar oben und nicht unterhalt, was wiederum heißt dass man beim putze einfach nur mibm lappen drüberwischt, und der modder nicht hängen bleibt. 
ich sag nicht das andere das nicht auch könnten, aber es kommen halt so eigenschaften dazu wie plattformfreier dämpfer - die scheiß plattform is eh überbewertet! unauffällig aussehendes steuerrohr und das sowohl im 1,5 als auch im 1 1/8" fahrbar große reifenfreiheit, und ich nehme an auch kettenblattfreiheit.

lauter so kleinigkeiten. die das rad zu einem evergreen machen.
bei vielen scheuern die züge schon im neuzustand den ganzen lack weg - und keinen interessierts - mich aber sehr wohl, weil sowas kotzt mich an irgendwas mit tape abzukleben, wenn man kein aufgescheuertes bike haben will.

oder es gibt auch kein sündhaft teures ausfallende mehr. mein santa cruz(nicht auswechselbares SA) hält seit 5 jahren ohne was zu verbiegen. ein schaltwerk kann man billig ersetzen und bekommt man überall, schaltaugen oft nicht. bei meinem ellsworth kostet ein schaltauge rund 55 euro + zoll/Mwst/fracht was wiederum wohl rund 20 euro ausmacht, das ich nur über die schweiz bzw über ebay in israel beziehen kann - so ein schwachsinn halt. beim liteville kein thema, weil das ding nicht verbiegt, und wenn, kann man es richten. noch dazu wurde der rockguard  entwickelt. dass nichts mehr kaputt wird.

lauter so kleinigkeiten.

wenn das 601 oder das 901(weiß nicht was jetz genau aufm markt kommt oder auch nicht) auch diese sachen alle bedacht hat, und es einwandfrei funktioniert( auch auf lange sicht, das ist für mich das wichtigste, nicht dass es absolut übertrieben gut funktioniert - an das gewöhnt man sich nämlich ) dann werd ich mir definitiv mal sowas holen.

finde die optik von den einen foto nicht schlimm, zwar bekannt, aber deshalb nicht negativ. sieht aus wie ein cleanes bike


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2008)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Wenn Qia ein Mädchen ist, geht das schlecht.



Dem stimme ich zu! Das ist ein korrekter logischer Schluß.

Wenn auch nicht auf einer hochwertigen Qualitätsebene....


----------



## Matze. (18. Februar 2008)

Qia schrieb:


> Hey wow, mal n kompetentes Statement zu meiner Person nach 5 Postings. Du scheinst ja n richtiges Genie bei der Einschätzung von Menschen zu sein. Willst Dich nicht beim FBI als Profiler melden?
> 
> ....von ALLEM Ahnung haben....hm...das wäre mal was.
> 
> ...



Da hast du vorher schon bemerkt, daß dein Geblubber völlig sinnfrei ist, und nicht zum Thema paßt  und trotzdem nervst du weiter .
Geh ins KTWR Forum da stört´s niemanden.




> Is man jetzt n Mädchen, wenn man mehr in der Brine hat als "Jo Biatch" oder "Flasch Bier"?




Ja, nur Mädchen haben eine Brine


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2008)

Hi Matthias.



Matze. schrieb:


> Da hast du vorher schon bemerkt, daß dein Geblubber völlig sinnfrei ist, und nicht zum Thema paßt  und trotzdem nervst du weiter .



nene...DU hältst es für richtig Dich genervt zu fühlen und mir die Schuld dafür zu geben...so siehts aus  



> Geh ins KTWR Forum da stört´s niemanden.



Jetzt machste auch noch einen auf Chef-Ansager.... 



> Ja, nur Mädchen haben eine Brine



Und...kreierst ein neues Wort....: Was genau ist eine Brine?

Und wessen Worte sind Sinnbefreit? Hast Du den Eindruck, was Du sagst bewirkt etwas?  

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Znarf (18. Februar 2008)

Mit Foren ist es wie mit Zivilisationen, wenn sie zu groß und träge werden, dann beginnt ein langsamer aber stetiger Niedergang. 

Unglaublich wie ignorant und verblendet manche Menschen sein können. 

Damit greife ich jetzt niemanden persönlich an, ich bin auch nicht besser. 

Grüße Znarf


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> also erstens mal, ich hab leider kein liteville, aber hätte gerne eins. kann hier also nicht nachvollziehen ob das alles stimmt was der michi hier erzählt, aber ich muss sagen ich glaub es mittlerweile, es is einer der wenigen hersteller die auch mal die idee bzw vorteile von den rahmen präsentieren, und nicht nur die preise groß daneben schreiben.



Sehe ich auch so. Und es wird mit echten Argumenten gearbeitet und nicht nur mit Behauptungen.

Wie oben im Beispiel erwähnt, ist es zum Beispiel bei einigen VPP Hinterbauten so, dass der Hersteller zwar die Funktion darstellt und über die Wirkungen etwas behauptet, aber eben den Hintergrund unargumentiert lässt. Auch werden andere tatsächlich wesentliche Punkte gar nicht besprochen. Eben zum Beispiel, wie die gefundene Lösung letztendlich auf alle anderen Bestandteile wirkt.



> natürlich denke ich auch dass auch ein liteville keine wunderwaffe ist bei der man schneller aufm berg ist wie ein motorrad. fakt ist doch dass die meisten bikes heutzutage wirklich schon sehr gut funktionieren, also kann man auch keine riesensprünge erwarten, das sollte jedem klar sein. aber es gibt doch so kleine unterschiede. die mich an vielen bikes immer genervt haben. in den produktbeschreibungen von liteville erkenne ich genau diese probleme wieder - bzw die arbeit die in den rahmen steckt um diese auszumerzen.



Und eben diese Mühe zeigt auch die tatsächliche Liebe zum Sport und dem Sportgerät als auch dem Fahrer an. Solche Dinge spürt man dann auch in der Anwendung.



> ihr schimpft da über "sieht doch ganz normal aus".



Kann man niemandem Vorwerfen, der einfach nur der Aussage eines Konstrukteurs vertraut. Eigentlich ist es die Aufgabe eines Konstrukteuers seine Idee auch verständlich zu vermitteln, damit der Käufer weiß worauf er achten muss.

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie erschrocken Michi Grätz eagiert hat als er bemerkte, dass viele Seiner Rahmen schon bestellt waren, noch bevor je einer ne Testfahrt machen konnte.

Das zeigt, WIE und WOVON er ausgegangen ist. Er wollte von Anfang an durch Greifbare Beweise glänzen und hat nicht auf blindes Vertrauen gesetzt. Auch das deutet darauf hin, welche Mühe im Konzept steckt.



> ich mein NA UND? jedes auto sieht auch gleich aus, vw mercedes porsche. alle haben sie türen reifen und dächer, kotflügel stoßstange - was willst denn auch  groß anders bauen?



Japp.



> und trotzdem sind oft detaillösungen die punkte an denen man echt überragende produkte ausmacht.



Exakt dort und nirgends sonst. Genügend Väter kaufen ihren Kindern im Baumax n "Mountainbike" weil sie denken: "sieht aus wie eines, wird wohl eines sein".



> zugführung - endlich mal ein hersteller der diese beim fully an die einzig mögliche stelle - nämlich ans unterrohr zu den kettenstreben - verfrachtet, und zwar oben und nicht unterhalt, was wiederum heißt dass man beim putze einfach nur mibm lappen drüberwischt, und der modder nicht hängen bleibt.
> ich sag nicht das andere das nicht auch könnten, aber es kommen halt so eigenschaften dazu wie plattformfreier dämpfer - die scheiß plattform is eh überbewertet! unauffällig aussehendes steuerrohr und das sowohl im 1,5 als auch im 1 1/8" fahrbar große reifenfreiheit, und ich nehme an auch kettenblattfreiheit.



Speziell hier sehe ich Denkerqualitäten von M.Grätz....denn er versucht eine Lösung zu finden OHNE dabei irgendwelche "SONDERLÖSUNGEN" wie Plattform Dämpfer zu benötigen. Also die Umsetzung der reinen und vollkommenen Idee. Was letztlich LOGISCH zu einer höheren Haltbarkeit und Funktion führen MUSS!



> lauter so kleinigkeiten. die das rad zu einem evergreen machen.
> bei vielen scheuern die züge schon im neuzustand den ganzen lack weg - und keinen interessierts - mich aber sehr wohl, weil sowas kotzt mich an irgendwas mit tape abzukleben, wenn man kein aufgescheuertes bike haben will.



Jo: Standardlösungen, Standardwirkungen.

Man beachte: Drössiger verkauft Rahmen aus 7005er Alu mit bekannten funktionierenden Lösungen nahezu baugleich wie Cube oder Ghost...jetzt sogar auch NOX.
Die Rahmen liegen bei einem Preis zwischen 300 und 400.

Sie Funktionieren und können wirklich was die Anderen auch können. Weils bewährte Standardlösungen sind. Aber die Leistungen sind eben beschränkt.

Im Vergleich dazu lotet das Liteville für 1775 wirklich die Grenze der Idee aus, soweit es im Konzept machbar ist. AUF diese Weise ist der Preis erst WIRKLICH gerechtfertigt. Ganz im Gegensatz zu NOX oder Ghost......Preis-Leistungstechnisch. Ist nur meine Ansicht.



> oder es gibt auch kein sündhaft teures ausfallende mehr. mein santa cruz(nicht auswechselbares SA) hält seit 5 jahren ohne was zu verbiegen. ein schaltwerk kann man billig ersetzen und bekommt man überall, schaltaugen oft nicht. bei meinem ellsworth kostet ein schaltauge rund 55 euro + zoll/Mwst/fracht was wiederum wohl rund 20 euro ausmacht, das ich nur über die schweiz bzw über ebay in israel beziehen kann - so ein schwachsinn halt. beim liteville kein thema, weil das ding nicht verbiegt, und wenn, kann man es richten. noch dazu wurde der rockguard  entwickelt. dass nichts mehr kaputt wird.



Das ist echter MUT zum Argument und im Grunde damit auf lange Frist ein echter Vorteil für den Kunden. 



> lauter so kleinigkeiten.
> 
> wenn das 601 oder das 901(weiß nicht was jetz genau aufm markt kommt oder auch nicht) auch diese sachen alle bedacht hat, und es einwandfrei funktioniert( auch auf lange sicht, das ist für mich das wichtigste, nicht dass es absolut übertrieben gut funktioniert - an das gewöhnt man sich nämlich ) dann werd ich mir definitiv mal sowas holen.



Sehe ich auch so....es wird wohl erst das 901 sein. Und man kann, denke ich erwarten, dass das 901 sogar noch mit Verbesserungen aus den Erfahrungen mit dem 301 aufwarten wird. 

Ich denke, der M. Grätz wird sich da nicht wirklich etwas schenken, wie man schon beim 101 Hardtail gesehen hat. Der Mann hat Spass an dem was er da tut und versucht echte neue Standards ins Leben zu rufen. Die Messlatte höher zu legen.



> finde die optik von den einen foto nicht schlimm, zwar bekannt, aber deshalb nicht negativ. sieht aus wie ein cleanes bike



Zustimmung. Und das letzte Wort ist noch nicht gesprochen.

Im Gegenzug dazu agieren andere Firmen wie Mikrosoft..... Nicht funktionierendes Produkt ewig lang updaten, bis es dann von einem anderen nicht funktionierenden Produkt abgelöst wird.

Der Kunde gibt brav jedes Jahr sein Geld aus und bekommt wieder etwas, dass nicht wirklich funktioniert.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (18. Februar 2008)

> Hi Matthias.





Bitte mit einem t !! 




> Und...kreierst ein neues Wort....: Was genau ist eine Brine?



Ich habe nur dich zitiert 




> Jetzt machste auch noch einen auf Chef-Ansager....



Als Alphatier versteht sich das von selbst


----------



## Torsten (19. Februar 2008)

Entweder Ihr kommt zum Thema zurück, oder ich mach den Thread hier dicht.

Diskutiert Eure Differenzen im KTWR-Bereich aus, oder per PN.

Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## Qia (19. Februar 2008)

Hi Thorsten...

Sind wir doch schon.



Matze. schrieb:


> Ich habe nur dich zitiert



Ja, das ist blöd, der Punkt geht wohl an Dich. Ich schäm mich mal: Fertig!  

Und? Interesse am 901? Was denkstn Du dazu?

Grüße
Qia


----------



## SlayMe (19. Februar 2008)

Ich denke wir sollten alle mal ruhig sein bis Liteville neue Infos rausrückt. Das ganze BLAH hier bringt doch nix.


----------



## Qia (19. Februar 2008)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sollten alle mal ruhig sein bis Liteville neue Infos rausrückt. Das ganze BLAH hier bringt doch nix.



Mag sein. Macht aber weniger Spass. Vielleicht wird Liteville ja schneller wenn die sehen, wieviel Interesse schon besteht...


----------



## Up&Down (19. Februar 2008)

du könntest derweil ein nacktbild von dir einstellen.


----------



## Qia (20. Februar 2008)

Up&Down schrieb:


> du könntest derweil ein nacktbild von dir einstellen.



Das kostet!


----------



## Up&Down (20. Februar 2008)

biete ein liteville 601!


----------



## Qia (20. Februar 2008)

Up&Down schrieb:


> biete ein liteville 601!



Typisch Mann......leere Versprechungen!


----------



## Up&Down (20. Februar 2008)

na gut, ich mach mal den anfang:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsten (20. Februar 2008)

Es reicht!

Der Thread wird bis auf weiteres geschlossen.

Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------

